# Parlour guitar advice



## Naibian (Jan 16, 2017)

i recently did some repair work on a garrison g20. Been playing it and having fun, kinda rejuvenated my interest. 
Anyway, I find myself fingerpicking quite a bit and and im in want of a parlour or folk. something smaller To grab and play while sitting around the living room.
I like a wider nut and shallow (back to front) neck (less C shape). I'd like to keep it Canadian made if I can.
I don't want to spend more than 4 hundred as this will be on a stand out in the open for quick and immediate use. I don't expect damage though I do have a 5 yr old boy Don't want to spend a fortune and be afraid to keep it out thus not getting played.
I've read about the Ami parlour and that's peeked my interest but I'd like to hear your thoughts before calling around to check local availability and try it out. 
Thanks in advance, Ian


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

I have played the Ami a number of times and was really impressed with it. I almost bought one for my kid at a pre-Christmas sale price, thinking she would keep it in the family room so I could play it too whenever the mood hit. I checked out a baby Taylor too - also a very nice guitar but a bit more expensive., You wouldn't go wrong with either imho; they both played nicer than the other smaller-size guitars I checked out.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Sid_V said:


> I have played the Ami a number of times and was really impressed with it. I almost bought one for my kid at a pre-Christmas sale price, thinking she would keep it in the family room so I could play it too whenever the mood hit. I checked out a baby Taylor too - also a very nice guitar but a bit more expensive., You wouldn't go wrong with either imho; they both played nicer than the other smaller-size guitars I checked out.


I second the AMI Cedar. Wonderful guitar to play. I did have it in my living room...but lended it to a friend for his kids to play. My son is a drummer...no doubt.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Over the holidays I bought myself a used yamaha fs720 and am extremely pleased with this smaller guitar. They've since come out with the 800 line which has some improvements. I'm not sue if the neck will be to your liking or how strict you are about it being Canadian made.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You might want to give Alvarez a look. They have a number of models to choose from.

alvarez parlor guitar Results | Musician's Friend

http://alvarezguitars.com/instruments/guitars/


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> You might want to give Alvarez a look. They have a number of models to choose from.
> 
> alvarez parlor guitar Results | Musician's Friend
> 
> http://alvarezguitars.com/instruments/guitars/


Your Musicians Friend commission cheque just arrived. Make sure to mention crossing the border to pick it up yourself to avoid paying duties and taxes.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Used Simeon Patrick woodland pro slotted headstock. Pierce Range.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Amis are great. Seagull makes a 14 fret version which I really like. It may have a wider neck too - Seagulls usually have a wider neck, but I'm not sure that's the case with the Ami. The Amis used to be really affordable too, but recently prices have gone up to the point where a Baby Taylor or GS Mini is in the same ballpark and probably worth the extra. Though I sympathize with the desire for Canadian made.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ian, you have to act now, but here is a sweet deal on a parlor guitar.

Stupid Deal of the Day | Musician's Friend


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Gavz said:


> My son is a drummer...no doubt.


Ouch. I'm so sorry to hear that. Have you considered counselling or an intervention? Perhaps Mike Pence knows of some reversion/reversal program.



Just kidding, drummers are people too. I just wonder why they're always late??????


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

My Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk... love it. 

NGD; another little something


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

An old Yamaha...not a true parlour, but fun to play 







....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think the important decision is, 12 fret or 14 fret. I have both, the 12 fret is an Ami, better quality and sound than the 14 fret Fender CP100, but I prefer playing the Fender because, as a person who learned on electric I find the 12 fret a little restrictive and like the playability of Fender neck a little better.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> Ouch. I'm so sorry to hear that. Have you considered counselling or an intervention? Perhaps Mike Pence knows of some reversion/reversal program.
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, drummers are people too. I just wonder why they're always late??????


I've wondered the same thing. Actually I was a DJ for many years before I picked up the guitar so there is still a chance.

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Too bad about the Canadian made part of your post; The Gretsch "Jim Dandy" guitars are a laugh and a half. They also hit the shelves at a nice price point, about $260 with your taxes in. 

There's also an exclusive version for L&M in Canada; the finish is called Oxblood and it's a very nice burgundy hue. Funny you mention sitting on the couch and having a guitar to grab, because that's the exact reason I bought the gretsch. 

I've had mine since June, and it's still incredibly fun to play.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The Jim Dandys are great value and I would go that route versus a laminate Ami. But personally, I would pay the extra for a solid top.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

If you spend a bit more, you can get a used Larrivee Parlor for 600-700$.
Excellent quality and handmade in Canada.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Another +1 for the Art & Lutherie Ami, love mine.


----------



## Ian Murray (Aug 29, 2016)

Anyone checked out the new A&L Roadhouse? Wonder how it compares to the Ami? It has electronics (Fishman Sonitone) so that's one differentiator. 

Love the Bourbon Burst!

Roadhouse


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I can't say enough good things about this guitar. It's an Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar Black. I got it used for less than $200 to use as a camping guitar and a walking-around-the-house-bumping-into-stuff guitar. I haven't had it long but it has far exceeded my "cheap" guitar expectations in tone and build quality. I think I'll try and find an aged white pickgaurd to give it a Rodney Crowell L-00 look.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

Fantastic "Rick" in the background. Both Townshend and Weller used the same. 

As for the Art & Lutherie's, I've never owned one, but the Ami's do intrigue me. They are so cheap used, online. I've often pondered, "Do I fix my 80 year old Hensel Artist, or simply get an Ami, or even the S & P parlour, solid spruce top." 

Needless to say... I've opted - for now - to restore the Hensel. But if I found an Ami for $125 somewhere, slightly "worn" but still in good playable shape... I'd have to consider adding one to my stable of guitars.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have the cousin of the Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar Black - Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Folk. Very nice sized comfortable guitar - a size up from the parlour. Also Solid Wood top, back and sides. I believe the A&L has laminated Cherry back and sides.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was at The Arts in Newmarket yesterday and tried a couple of Tanglewood parlours. Both were good value based on the short workout I gave them. The "Winterleaf" had a laminate top and would compare very favourably to a Gretch "Jim Dandy" and was in the same price range (and it had 14 frets which would give it the advantage for me). The "Java" had a solid top and a gorgeous 3 piece back, but only 12 frets, and was in the same ballpark price-wise as an Ami. Worth checking out.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Robert1950 said:


> I have the cousin of the Art & Lutherie Folk Cedar Black - Simon & Patrick Woodland Pro Folk. Very nice sized comfortable guitar - a size up from the parlour. Also Solid Wood top, back and sides. I believe the A&L has laminated Cherry back and sides.


Hi Robert, I think you're right: cedar on top, laminated top and sides. Either way, for a guitar that can be had used for $150-$200 I don't think you can go wrong.

Also, I'm looking for an aged white pickguard for mine and in my travels on the internet I can't find a single pic of one that looks like mine. They all seem to have some binding or rosette around the sound hole while mine does not. Perhaps I'll have to use White Out and draw one on


----------



## Naibian (Jan 16, 2017)

Update:
On an impulse buy I went and did everything I said I wouldn't and purchased an American designed, made in China guitar with a 1 11/16th nut width
Used for $100 so I sure can't complain.
Recording King, Dirty 30s


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!!

Which model did you get?
Dirty 30's Solid Top 0 RPH-05

Dirty 30's Series

Also, the specs state that the back and sides are "white wood".
This is new to me.
Spruce??

From Wiki...

The wood of spruce trees.
A Caribbean tree, _Bucida buceras_
A species of seagrape, _Coccoloba krugii_
An endemic tree from the island of St Helena, _Petrobium_
An Australian rainforest tree, _Elaeocarpus kirtonii_
An Australian rainforest tree, _Elaeocarpus obovatus_
A large North American flowering tree _Liriodendron tulipifera_
A tree of Caribbean islands, _Tabebuia heterophylla_
This 000 size appeals to me. However, it is a bit bigger than a parlour...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

solid top or laminate top can be a big deal, however when it comes to parlour guitars you have to avoid the ones that sound boxed in.


----------



## Naibian (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a rph-03. All flat black with solid spruce top. Nato neck and white wood sides/back.
if I can figure out how to post some pics, i'll get em up


----------

